# Weed id



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

This weed has taken over a lot of my hay fields what is it ? 2-4d and Banvil stunt it but do not kill it . This stuff is in my OG ,Timothy and grass fields . Any idea what will kill it ?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Appears to be a variety of bedstraw. Dicamba.

Regards, Mike


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I have some also, grazon p/d took care of mine....


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks for the info from my google search it is bedstraw this stuff has become a problem in my area.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm not sure it's bedstraw. The leaf shape doesn't quite match the bedstraw I'm used to.

Bedstraw has a stem that is rather distinctive. The stem is ribbed with 5 (6?) ribs. Personally, I hate the stuff. It is toxic to other plants around it, gets stuck in everything, sticks to your clothes, etc. But it was good for making a mattress!

Can you get a clear closeup of the stem?

Ralph


----------

